# Gas prices



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Wonder why gas prices are so high?

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/gasprices.html


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

OMG!!:shock: nice house lol..... i want one just like that:-D 


imagine the heating bills on that!!


----------



## copchika911 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm gonna apply to be the life guard. I am certified.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Lovely little shack.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I am not impressed at all.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

My Piggy Bank after I got gas yesterday :-(


----------



## billj (Aug 28, 2004)

Lol


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Love the piggy bank! LOL


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

i think i'v gone off ham and bacon!! lol:/:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I think that dude needs an adopted daughter....


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Big Deal! All those cars and not a Cadillac in the bunch! Peasant!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL @ Peasant


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*God Bless, er, ah sorry, Allah Bless Mr.'s Carnegie & Rockerfeller.*
*Long Live ESSO & the Columbia Oil Farm!!*


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

All that money and they were smart enough to not buy a hummer.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Is that a urinal hanging up on the batroom mirror??? 9th pic down.

And also that built in hair dryer is illegal within 6 feet of a tub or shower.
No sprinkers or smoke detectors.......thats it.......tear it down!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

stm4710 said:


> Is that a urinal hanging up on the batroom mirror??? 9th pic down.
> 
> And also that built in hair dryer is illegal within 6 feet of a tub or shower.
> No sprinkers or smoke detectors.......thats it.......tear it down!


 Maybe in America - not in foreign countries that harbor terrorist...it's all the rage there!


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

The Pic says it all!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

LOL u guys are funny!!!:BNANA: 


at least u dont need to carry a hairdryer if u went to visit lol
u could get a hell of a buzzz using it so close to the bathtub


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Poor guy, he is really roughing it out there. Must be nice to pull up to your own pump and fill up. Meanwhile here in the United States, where many people from there criticize us for being too "materialistic", we are paying through the nose and no relief in sight.:hump:


----------



## bjm (Jan 4, 2003)

npd_323 said:


> I am not impressed at all.


NPD 323, Isn't that what the houses look like in the bad section of Norwell?


----------

